# Stockholm Sweden



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm off to Stockholm today for an Easter break. I'm staying opposite Drop (pretty chuffed about that).

So far I know about

- drop

- Johan & nystrom

- cafe pascal

Any other recommendations in Stockholm?


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Not a cafe in that sense but Bageri Petrus is nearby and recommended







In terms of cafes, Gast serves coffee from Per Nordby I think but haven't been myself.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

unoll said:


> I'm off to Stockholm today for an Easter break. I'm staying opposite Drop (pretty chuffed about that).
> 
> So far I know about
> 
> ...


Any chance you'd bring me back some coffee from drop?


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

fatboyslim said:


> Any chance you'd bring me back some coffee from drop?


I'll be be stocking up myself with a fair few bags myself but if there's extra space I'll let you know.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

unoll said:


> I'll be be stocking up myself with a fair few bags myself but if there's extra space I'll let you know.


I'm after one box of the Los Andes SL28 which we had for LSOL. Apparently it's tasting even better now.

I'll sort you out with some coffee from LSOL in return or the cash


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Try Sprudge for recommendations, e.g.here. Anna Brones mentions the two you know and Snickerbacken7, which I've visited a couple of times and then last month by my wife and our daughter while they were there. The European Coffee Trip guide is good, too. They mention Cafe Esaias, which I've also been too. My wife and I are going again in July so it would be good to hear where you visit. Have a great time.


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Phil104 said:


> Try Sprudge for recommendations, e.g.here. Anna Brones mentions the two you know and Snickerbacken7, which I've visited a couple of times and then last month by my wife and our daughter while they were there. The European Coffee Trip guide is good, too. They mention Cafe Esaias, which I've also been too. My wife and I are going again in July so it would be good to hear where you visit. Have a great time.


Cheers Phil. Totally forgot to check those two. Unfortunately mean coffee is closed.

There's a Johan & nystrom at the airport! Certainly beats Bristol airports terrible offerings.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Stockholm? I read a book about it once. I hated it to begin with, but by the end I found it to be a really good read..


----------

